# Upset with Landlord



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Well maybe upset isn't it, more like really really ticked off. My son is just devastated. When my husband and I moved into this apartment 12 years ago, the lease said no pets. I asked the landlord if that also meant caged animals such as hamsters, gerbils, etc. She said as long as they are caged animals it would be fine. So in the meantime my family has accumulated 2 hamsters, 4 guinea pigs, 5 rats and 2 fish. A couple of weeks ago there was a note on my door saying that all animals had to go because it says no pets in the lease and that we had 30 days to get rid of them. She will be inspecting apartments at the end of Sept. and the month of Oct. Needless to say I am upset with her for telling we could and then saying we can't. It's not fair to the animals. She has never had a problem with me, and we pay our rent early. 

A neighbor of mine (Sam) also has rats, a bunny, and fish. She decided she was going to call the landlord and find out whats going on because when she got her animals and she had called her and asked permission to have them. At that time, the landlord said it was fine. Upon Sam calling the landlord, she came to find out that another neighbor of ours has been having her bunny out on a leash all day and some of the other tenants called and complained about there being animals and there isn't supposed to be, etc. She told my friend Sam that she was only going to the apartments that she knows has animals. Everyone got a notice on their door (ther are 50 apartments). 

Needless to say, I am very upset with the whole thing and had to make a decision on whether we need to move or we need to get rid of the animals. I've decided that I'm going to do neither. For crying out loud my rats have only been in their new FN for a couple of weeks. Plus two of my guinea pigs are really really old and are starting to lose weight due to old age (I couldn't possibly give them to someone and have them die a couple of months later plus their my sweet boys). The other two are still fairly young and in good health (the youngest one being my husbands, he actually started crying). Our two hamster are almost 2 years old and lets face it they are not going to last much longer either. Our rats are all fairly young (1 year or younger), and well I just can't part with any of my animals nor can I honestly look at my son and tell him he has to get rid of them. I also can't afford another place to live.

My solution. All animals are going to my mothers for the next six weeks. Luckily, I kept the old rat cages and have a guinea pig cage for quarantine. So alls I need is another guinea pig cage, and they will be all set to go. According to the tenants rights association, she can only come into my apartment after Sept. 26 thru Oct. 31 to inspect apartments, because that is what she put in her notice. She cannot make surprise visits, she has to give you at least a two week notice and time frame. So I figure I'll have all my animals back in the apartment before the snow flies.

She has never come and inspected apartments in the 12 years that I have lived there. I believe that she probably won't do it again for another 12 years or until someone else starts bitching instead of minding their own business. Also out of the 4 of us that have animals in this particular building (there are 8 apt.), the landlord placed calls to two them stating that they needed to get rid of their animals. She never called me or another neighbor so I'm thinking that she doesn't know that we have animals. I'm going to err on the side of caution and put them at my moms anyway.

Luckily my mom only lives 20 minutes away and loves animals. My neighbor Sam is also shipping her animals to her mothers (which is about 15 minutes away).

The landlord did tell her that aquariums were fine. So the fish will be staying.

Sorry for being so long winded, just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 30, 2007)

Landlord can be.... yeah. We had to put all 1100 damage deposit down on our place simply because we have pets (granted we have horses, dogs, rats, g pigs, bunnies and rats so it is understandable). My bestfriend is moving and can't find a place that allows dogs. They allow cats and caged pets but not dogs. It's a little harder to hide dogs so they are coming over to my place until she cna find a place that will allow her to have her dogs.

/sighs

Good luck with your situation.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

While, usually, I disagree with those who sneak animals into apartments and get busted, it sounds like that's clearly not the case here.

Did you happen to get it in writing that you were allowed caged animals? It's ALWAYS best to make sure it's at least in writing, but the best is having it spelled out in the lease. I'm sure you know that, of course.

Wishing the best. I'd do the same thing, I think. I can't stand when landlords have one thing in the lease, say another and then go back on their word. Grrr. We live in a house, now, but I've not signed leases until they were revised (always about the animals, or allowed animals). I always feared something happening!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

oh, i'm so sorry.
i rent too and we're not allowed to have pets except caged ones. if my landlord suddenly decided to do what yours did, i would be ticked off as well. but unlike you, i don't have any pets currently (planning on getting ratties if my mom agrees..-crosses fingers-, if not, a hamster) so you have more at stake.
i really hope this all works out and you don't have to give away your furry friends! :]


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

it took me nearly 4 months to find a place where i could keep my rats. ridiculous! cats okay, dogs okay, hamsters okay, but as soon as i said the word rat - NO WAY. seriously, i called a place and specifically asked about a line in the ad - "small pets negotiable". i asked - "are rats okay?" "oh no, never rats". i called back in 20 minutes and the only thing i changed was the word "rats" to "hamsters" and it was apparently fine! that or a $100 pet deposit for EACH pet. i'm sorry, but i'm not paying $200 for my little rats to stay in their own cage in the house!

i'm really sorry about all that, that definitely sounds very stupid to me. my landlord before my current one said "no pets without a deposit, period." and the girl in the next building had 2 rabbits, saying "the landlord said if it was a caged animal it doesn't count". not what i was told! basically, landlords are often very frustrating to deal with, frankly. best of luck to you!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I am glad we own our condo, because if I had to get rid of the three rats that I have I would be very mad--- and move because I will not go live without them. I am very attached to them.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

My apartments are ok with cats (if you pay a $250 deposit and $50 a month PER cat for CAT RENT, which is the dumbest thing I've ever heard), and small aquariums are ok. 

I have a 55 gallon aquarium, 2 20 gallon aquariums, 13 rats, and 2 cats (which I didn't pay a deposit for). Essentially, I'm screwed if anyone ever comes in here. But they're my kids and I wouldn't give them up for anything.


----------



## trisnic (Aug 20, 2007)

When I lived in an apartment I also had pets that we agreed upon verbally. For two years every year we would get some letter under our door stating that if you had a dog to pick up the poop outside and that not agreed upon pets were not allowed. That was ok. Then one year we got a letter stating that no pets were allowed and if they saw you had a pet they would evict you (thankfully no inspections though). I had nightmares pretty much every night after that about the managers coming in unannounced and freaking out about the pets. This is what modivated me, after six years, to stop throwing my money away and go and buy a place of my own. There are about 500 other reasons why I don't like apartment living either.

Also in this area where I lived it is nearly impossible to find a place that allows pets of any kind. I fully believe that landlords are a big part of the problem when it comes to the shelters being so full.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Kimmie: No I didn't get in writing but I should have. 

This isn't the only apartment complex she owns, there are two others with about 50 apartments each. I really don't think she will be inspecting apartments again unless something happens. Then she will give notice and I'll just ship my animals off again. 

Trinsic I would love to own my own place but unfortunately my husband is disabled and he doesn't get that much from social security. We've look into some rental properties to buy but I'd be the one doing all the repairs, shoveling, and so forth plus work full time. I'm already exhausted now never mind having to take care of something else.

Thanks everyone for the best wishes.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Some landlords can be a real pain in putooshie!  We had 2 dogs and 3 bunnies and neva told our landlord that we had them when we were renting but they, for some reason, let us keep them :? Hmmm, cant work out some landlords. Not that I am complaining. But I hope all things considered it all works out for you!


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Chivahn said:


> My apartments are ok with cats (if you pay a $250 deposit and $50 a month PER cat for CAT RENT, which is the dumbest thing I've ever heard),


I think in California they have changed the laws to say that landlords cannot charge pet rent. Hopefully other states have or will follow. Pet rent is ridiculous.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, pet rent is especially dumb because you have the non refundable pet deposit, the pet rent monthly and THEN they STILL want to keep your deposit and probably then some if your carpets are a tiny bit stained ):

I pay $40 extra in pet rent monthly and had a $200 non refundable pet deposit in the beginning. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get my regular pet deposit back. Our ferrets are very prone to out of the box corner experiences >_> They just want to poo in every corner, and sometimes these spots are hidden for a while until I find it. That and Nanna has ruined our cheap blinds they are probably going to over charge for that if I don't replace them


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

This is all good stuff for me to know! My boyfriend and I are going to be looking for an apartment in a month or two, and a place where pets are allowed is an absolute must. I have my ratties of course, and he wants a cat. I'll make sure to get anything in writing about my pets, and hopefully we won't have to pay rent for them >.>; When I lived with my ex, we had to pay $25 for our cat, but it was just a one-time payment so that wasn't bad. Maybe I shouldn't mention rats, but just ask about small caged animals.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Mana said:


> .... Maybe I shouldn't mention rats, but just ask about small caged animals.


I would just say "is it ok to have small caged animals, I wouldnt tell them its rats coz they might not let you have them :?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

giddy4ratz said:


> Mana said:
> 
> 
> > .... Maybe I shouldn't mention rats, but just ask about small caged animals.
> ...


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too. My only other small animal is a mouse, which they probably also wouldn't be too thrilled about ^^; "omg you want to bring MICE and RATS into this apartment??" (Kinda like what my grandma said :lol: ) So hopefully they won't ask what kind, so I won't have to lie about it!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You could also say "small animals... like hamsters... gerbils... etc?"

Rats are technically etc. :lol:


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Mana said:


> .... they probably also wouldn't be too thrilled about ^^; "omg you want to bring MICE and RATS into this apartment??" (Kinda like what my grandma said :lol: ) So hopefully they won't ask what kind, so I won't have to lie about it!


Hehe! Lol...Thats what my mum said about my last rat and my last mouse Jasma. :roll: Then I bought them home and she loved them. I also wanted to take them to Melbourne Australia with me but my friend said, "No you are not bringing them here, you leave them wiith your mum or give them to someone else." Lol :roll:


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, in my own experiance with this, I have found landlords to be pretty reasonable if you're upfront with them. When I looked at this apartement one of my first questions was about pets. As soon as he said cats were ok I asked about small caged pets. The next immediate question was 'what kind'?

I told him about the rats, as I knew he would be in the apartment and I would have no way to hide it. He concidered it for a moment, asked a few more questions then agreed. Once I was settled in he came over to see the cage, and ended up even petting little Belle. 

Sorry for the tangent, but I guess my point is - to any perspective renters be honest with your landlords. If they find that you've been hiding something like pets from them they WILL kick you out. If they don't want rats in their building, respect that and look for a different building. 

(none of this directed at the OP, who was well within her rights!)


----------

